# Amherst Railway Society Show



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted to see if any large scale enthusiasts were going to trek to this weekend's multi-scale event in Springfield, MA. Although there doesn't appear to be much in the way of large scale or live steam represented (notwithstanding Charles Ro), the sheer size and scope of the show is appealing. Lots of vendors . . . 

I've been told it gets very very crowded, so I'm leaving early in the morning.


----------



## CapeCod1 (Jan 9, 2008)

There will be many large-scale dealers and many large-scalers there. Even a couple of large-scale layouts: both electric and steam. IMO this is better for large-scalers than York's large scale show - although there isn't as much "used" equipment there as in York. And, *YES*, it gets *very* crowded. (I'm going there Saturday on a chartered bus full of "train-folks" from the Cape Cod area. An our bus won't be the only one there either.) 
Enjoy the show, but plan plenty of time to see it all. Wear comfortable shoes. 
You can great ideas from the operating layouts in the smaller sizes too!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*I'll be there *







- *we're leaving for our hotel in Springfield tonight as soon as we both get out of work. *







*Bringing along a shortened (4 cars, 1 Alco PA) version of my USA Trains New Haven "Merchant's Limited" to run at the Mohegan & Pequot large-scale layout. *







*(Unfortunately, the other PA is down with stripped gears *







*). I made up a name tag with the MLS logo & my "SteamAholics" number (7002) on it for myself, should make me a bit easier to spot. *







*-Or just keep an eye out for probably the only guy wearing shorts *







*there! - (My bad knee is a lot more comfortable in them! - I put sweatpants on over them for the cold, but take 'em off if I'm in a warm hall for a while). *







*Tom *


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, gentlemen - sounds more promising than I expected. Unfortunately, my wife is under the weather today, so I'm going to attend the show tomorrow. Hope it's worth the effort!


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon, 
Scott and I are going tomorrow. Want to ride with us? Call me.


----------



## CapeCod1 (Jan 9, 2008)

After having written an enthusiastic recommendation about the West Springfield show, I think it is probably appropriate to follow that up with this report after returning from the show Saturday. Please understand that this is only one person's opinion based on my perception of the show and what is of interest to me. 


ONE PERSON'S THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS 

1) Large-Scale Layouts: The ones at the show this year were as impressive as in the past years. These folks due a great job. THANK YOU!! However I noticed at least two layouts that were present the last couple of years at West Springfield weren't present this year. Nor was there a "live-steam" layout. 


2) Large-Scale Manufacturers' Exhibits: Present were (in no particular order): 

A) USA Trains: Charlie Ro had his usual large display and items for sale. (Were there fewer different items displayed though? Not sure.) Beautiful stuff! 
B) AristoCraft: (although this year an even smaller exhibit than the past). 
C) MTH: only a few locomotives (4?) But WOW, was that Erie Triplex impressive! (All I need now is a couple more acres of room in my yard and a lot of spare cash.) They also displayed what appeared to be a test shot of a VO1000 (?) diesel. Looks good. 
D) Bachmann: only a couple of locos, but also had a couple of their new tank cars and some of their new "RGS Long Caboose" bodies and paint jobs. Love that articulated tank loco. Asked when they will get around to building a 1:20.3 scale Forney. the folks there said they all thought it would be a good idea , but . . . 

I may well have missed a manufacturer (or 2?), but I did look for them. 


3) "LGB": Both Marklin and Walthers had exhibits at the show, but there was no evidence of any "LGB" at either place that I saw. 
Although I did not personally speak with any reps from either place, I talked with another "large-scaler" after leaving the show. He told me that he had asked one of the Marklin reps about when we might expect to see some LGB US-style items coming into the US. He told me he was told to talk to someone from Wathers. He said he then went to the Walthers place and asked one of their reps the same question (when might we expect to see some US-stuff coming into the US). He claims he was given the answer "I hope never". If so, that's a scary answer isn't it? Lets hope that there might have been a misunderstanding about that. 


4) Large-Scale Dealers and "Large-Scale Deals": I'm not an expert on all the different large-scale items currently available and the "lowest prices" for each item. But ALL of the items I saw and priced - from ALL of the dealers I visited at the show - seemed to be consistently more expensive than I've found (widely) advertised today on the internet. 
Other large-scalers seemed confirmed the same impression to me after having visited the show on Saturday. 


BTW: Interestingly, at one of the larger dealers at the show, at least some of his "sale prices" that he was advertising, in BIG signs on his tables, were higher priced than the prices shown on his "regular price" lists he had laying around on his tables. Ooops ??? 


THOUGHTS AND POSSIBLE CONCLUSIONS: 

I) Perhaps the economy is keeping a number of folks and some dealers from attending shows such as this? If this IS due to the current economy, it would certainly be understandable. 

II) Perhaps the absence of a dealer like St. Aubins was why other dealers that were at the show felt no need to discount what they brought as much as they had in past shows? St. Aubins' always seemed to me to have very competitive prices and a good selection of "Fn3", Accucraft, Bachmann, and all the major lines except LGB (at least in the last couple of years that I went to West Springfield anyway). ("St. Aubins" is now "another story", of course.) 

III) Personally I would have thought that based on observations of the economy one should have expected to see large(r) discounts from dealers: if on no other merchandise, at least on "excess stock" or "old stock" if nothing more. But I saw nothing of the sort. Nor did anyone that I've spoken with. 


At least one "large-scaler" has said that he doesn't plan on going to West Springfield next year because of what he [didn't] see this year. And at least one or two others have said they will have to "think about it" before they decide to go again. 


Anyone care to comment about the show??


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I was there today and would agree that large scale was lacking. I thought that with the exception of Charles Ro the pricing on what little G scale I saw was ridiculous. Charles Ro had some good deals with modern tank cars at 4 for 300. And, pa 1’s at 175. It was a good opportunity to talk with the various DCC manufacturers with NCE, Diggitrax, MRC, lenz in attendance. 
I doubt I will attend again


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that it was somewhat of an anticlimax. As it was, my 6 year old followed my wife's example today and got sick. The result was that I was unable to attend. Still planning on heading down to york, though!


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I was at the show both days at the G scale layout. There were a few LGB deals on SMALL product from one dealer. Acouple of odds and ends deals from on LGB from a couple of others. I feel Charles Ro had some excellent pricing. Aristo brought a truck of product up to sell through Pioneer Valley Hobbies. They also brought the RDC3. the Consolidation, and their new controller. I did have someone come by with questions on the American Mainline K4 as he purchased one there, 
LAO.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*I'll agree - deals on G gauge in general were disappointing *







*this time around. One dealer I've previously purchased some Bachmann "Spectrum" 1:20.3 freight cars from had NOTHING but their On30 line this time. *







*This was the first time in the 7 years I've been going to this show (since I got back active in the hobby after a previous 10 year abscence *







*) that I didn't come home with ANY *







*new rolling stock! (And it was the purchase of a Bachmann Climax here 7 years ago that got me "rolling" *







*again!). *

* On the positive side of things - got to see the new Bachmann 2-6-6-2T 1:20.3 "Malley" *







*"in the flesh", it's on the shopping list for sure! *







*At the opposite end of the "Spectrum" *







*their little side-rod gas-mechanical looks like it'd be a perfect "tramway" loco for the mine I installed last year.*


*Also had a blast *







*meeting Larry & some of the other guys at the HUGE *







*G-gauge layout there (brought my USA Trains NH streamliner set along, ran the pants off it with either 1 of my PA's of Larry's NH-painted "Genesis" *







*on the head-end); I'll have video up in a few days as soon as I have the chance to edit what I shot & upload it to YouTube. *







* Tom*


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

No deals, no bargains this year. But I did get out of the house for a day and I always look upon this show as the new years kickoff to another great year of large scale railroading. 

Pat McCarty, CEO 
Roisin & Owen Railways 

and faithful member of 

The Hudson Valley Large Scale Railroad Club


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Though I'd add some pictures: 










little trains how cute: 









ARISTO booth 
















new rdc3 and steam 
















Large scale 
























Bachmann 
























Some ho


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

I like looking at the other scales that have layouts at the show. Get some great ideas and was very impressed with the detail put into them. Funny thing is one of the HO scalers, upon learning I was a large scaler, made what I felt was a disparaging remark about us big train people. After his inane comment , I respnded:

"*My cat craps bigger than your trains. We put HO trains on our track and run them over !!!"*


Of course we don't, but maybe would like to. Lol.


Pat McCarty, CEO
Roisin & Owen Railways

and proud member of 

The Hudson Valley Large Scale Railroad Club


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a good show for me with the Conrail Historical Society group. Only really saw Larry up there and didnt see anyone else I knew. 

As usual I spent my money at Charlie Ro as his prices were the only ones in line with what is "normal" as far as im concerned. GP-40's for 300+ dollars is insane... 

I picked up some N scale at a good price too so overall I was happy and had lots of fun. See you guys up there next year!!!!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pic of Larry WITH clothes and no SPEEDO!!!
Some of use came and went before 12:30 sat!!
Charlie did have some good deals.
It was nice of Stanley Ames to keep the Bachman company Sat.
Sean


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Pat McCarty,

Most non G-scale guys, talk bad about us Large Scale guys, all the time.

The word is called " jealousy"

At train shows, the smaller scale guys always say "sarcastically" :

1) your layout is too big
2) I can't hear over your sound system
3) why are the people always over at the "G" scale layout, and NOT here at our "N" scale
4) what's so special about "G" scale anyway (the TRUE jealous small scale modeler says this all the time)



Did you ever see a celebrity or lottery winner, and wish you had "ALL THAT" ?

Everyone would LOVE to have "game room" like a celebrity (rich person), with a pinball, jukebox, pool table, slot machine etc.

Wouldn't you like to have the Biggest Fastest Best car on the block, instead of your rusted out 1984 Buick?

Have you ever envied the guy driving the Rolls Royce or Ferrari? (yeah me too)

Most small scale guys would love to play with "big toys for big boys" (G-scale)



Know you know why they say, the things they say, it's called "jealousy.


P.S. What did this guy say?


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"
Funny thing is one of the HO scalers, upon learning I was a large scaler, made what I felt was a disparaging remark about us big train people. After his inane comment , I respnded:

"*My cat craps bigger than your trains. We put HO trains on our track and run them over !!!"*


Of course we don't, but maybe would like to. Lol."

*- Pat, someone DID! *


























*(OK, it was Z instead of HO *







*, but it's the thought that counts!). *







*Tom*


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning Tom, 
It was a pleasure to meet you and Larry at the Amherst Show. 
That is a GREAT video, keep up the GOOD work, I would say that you are doing your part of saving our environment. 
Ron 
Chatham, MA


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice meeting you in person also, Ron.







Hopefully I might be able to drop by sometime this summer when I start biking the Cape Rail Trail again.









I can't take credit for that *"Jaws Train Wreck"*







video (although I *loved the guy's choice of music! *







) - just happened to be something I stumbled across by chance on YouTube, & in light of the "Large-vs-Small-scale" discussion, though it was appropriate to embed the video here!







(Don't think I'd try that myself - although the *wreck survivability * of Bachmann "Big Hauler" 4-6-0's is well known







, that Marklin Z-gauge stuff is *EXPENSIVE!!! *







- That Z-gauge train probably cost *considerably more than a Bachmann "Annie"! *







).


I just downloaded the video I shot at the show from the camcorder to my PC last night, hopefully will get it edited & uploaded to YouTube sometime later tonight. I'll post an embed of it here once that's done.















*Tom*


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,

That video made my day !!!

Pat McCarty


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

You hit the nail right on the head. Its jealousy. They usually start out with the "Those big trains don't have the detail our trains have." Yeah right. Like you said, once we crank up our sound, everrybody comes over to see our trains at shows. 

Pat McCarty


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*OK, guys, here's my video from the show! *







...



...Train owners, please feel free to identify "who owns what" both here & in the "YouTube" comments section on the video.









Motive power varied from a Hartland "Mack"







to an MTH Challenger!







I caught at least 3 passenger trains in operation; the *heavyweight "20th Century Limited", pulled by a USA Trains Hudson *







; and we had two USA Trains streamliners, a 7-car Lackawanna set, & I brought an abbreviated 4-car version of my *New Haven Merchant's Limited *







*, pulled by a single USA Trains Alco PA *(unfortunately, my 2nd PA was in the "backshop"







at show time). Unfortunately, I was away from the layout when Larry had his *USA Trains GG-1 *out







(would've loved to have caught that on tape!).




...Regarding some of the comments on *sound *







: we put Larry's *New Haven custom-painted, sound-equipped LGB "Genesis" diesel *







at the head-end of my New Haven consist. *The sound on the "Genesis" was a consistent attention-grabber! *







I was running it while shooting the video & intentionally made a lot of *"station stops" *







just for the *engine revving up / down, bell & horn sound effects. *







(The "Genesis" was put on at the request of a batch of young fellows who hailed from the "Metro-North Commuter" area; those guys were practically *salivating *







over it!). On steam power, both the USA Hudson & the MTH Challenger were crowd pleasers as well. ( My Alco PA's will get sound installed in them shortly). 


...Oh, and if you watch carefully between 1:53 & 2:00 into the video, you'll see a short guy in a white T-shirt holding an Aristo TE on the left side of the screen; that's *me! *

















*Tom*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great video Tom....


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Tom didn't reconize you with out your hat!!
Thanks for the Tom and Larry show!!


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom,

1) Larry's New Haven LGB:

Did he paint & put Pheonix sound in it?

Or is that the SPECIAL LGB metel one they made, (right around $3000)?

If it is the metel special one, where on earth did he find one?

Gold Coast ?
Trainworld?

2) Whose LGB (red) RHB passenger train was that?

Does it have sound?

Where did he find the red (end) control car, they are almost impossible to find?

Thank you Tom

Awesome Awesome video

I saw a LARGE crowd around the layout all the time, looks like you guys had FUN.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, according to what Larry told me it was *a custom paint job *







that actually became the *prototype for the New Haven version LGB produced. *







I didn't ask, but to me, the sound system sounded like a Phoenix 2K2 (I have 3 of them myself







, although all in steam locos). 

I have *no idea whose train the red LGB RHB passenger train is *







; Larry (or one of the other guys there), can you chime in and help answer some of these questions














*Tom*


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone get a shot of the Aristo RDC-3 ?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The NH Genesis was not mine. It belongs to Ray Jakabcin and is a one of a kind that was custom painted for him. It does have Phoenix Sound. Ray's Genesis was the protoype for the LGB ones. As far as I know there was no metal Genesis.

The RHB set is owned by a club member in Connecticut. I won't give his name out.
LAO


----------

